# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Внешнее устройство захвата видео

## Deus Ex

Короче хочу внешнюю коробочку для того чтобы можно было захватывать видео не только с компа, но и с консоли, простое и удобное, желательно с хорошим качеством записи, обычные тв-тюнеры не то.

----------


## seoman

Всмысле какое видео вы хотите захватывать? Я так понимаю вы хотите типо игровой процесс записывать? Тогда вам вот сюда. http://gamerzone.avermedia.com/ru/ Там много чего интересного есть.

----------


## Mickelson

вот именно что там слишком много всего. а человек по ходу сам толком не знает что ему нужно)

----------


## Gamerr

> вот именно что там слишком много всего. а человек по ходу сам толком не знает что ему нужно)


Ну почему, пишет же про захват с консоли и пк и что не хочет тюнер, ясно чего хочет же)
Непонятно только какой способ подключения интересует и для каких целей?

----------


## seoman

Ну я же не знаю что за консоль у человека. Могу предложить посмотреть AVerMedia Live Gamer Portable (LGP). Отдельное устройство, легко подключается, настраивается, переносится.
http://gamerzone.avermedia.com/ru/ga...gamer_portable

----------


## Spoiler

> Ну я же не знаю что за консоль у человека. Могу предложить посмотреть AVerMedia Live Gamer Portable (LGP). Отдельное устройство, легко подключается, настраивается, переносится.
> http://gamerzone.avermedia.com/ru/ga...gamer_portable


Я в танки онлайн играю,и там ребята этим AverMedia видосы пишут,понятное дело хвалят. Для консоли тоже думаю норм будет.

----------


## Mickelson

ну опять же, советовать что-то я бы не советовал ибо не ясно что толком то нужно. хотя карта эта захвата что упоминалась выше конечно крутая)

----------


## Deus Ex

AVerMedia Live Gamer Portable -  вот это и купил, очень даже удобная и зачетная штука, особенно удобна запись на карточку памяти

----------


## Mickelson

запись то удобна да. а вам хватает объема карты памяти? на сколько у вас там она стоит кстати?

----------


## dastin

> AVerMedia Live Gamer Portable -  вот это и купил, очень даже удобная и зачетная штука, особенно удобна запись на карточку памяти


а вы покупали обычную или урезаную версию этой портабл версии? просто я думаю купить её, но не знаю какую из версий.

----------


## Sprinter.

Насколько я знаю более новая модель, где отсутствует функция "Без Компа", дешевле, но с другой стороны эта функция тоже лишней не будет.

----------


## dastin

вот и я так думаю, лучше купить полноценную версию, потому что бывает играю на xbox 360...можно будет и с приставки позаписывать чуть что...

----------


## Mickelson

а разница в цене у них какая? ну чтобы посмотреть есть ли смысл экономить то...

----------


## Mexex

Подскажите получается такое внешнее устройство для видео захвата систему не нагружает вообще?

----------


## Mickelson

любое, которое имеет аппаратное сжатие)

----------


## Gamerr

> Подскажите получается такое внешнее устройство для видео захвата систему не нагружает вообще?


Можете параметры расписать в крайнем случае, понятно будет тогда потянет ли)

----------


## dastin

> Подскажите получается такое внешнее устройство для видео захвата систему не нагружает вообще?


да, оно исключительно занимается записью как с компьютером так и без...в зависимости от версии. Но если вы записываете только на компьютере лучше взять тогда встроенную карту

----------


## Mickelson

ага, и еще системные требования для устройства гляньте. а то может у вас там и карта то работать эта не будет)

----------


## Sprinter.

> а разница в цене у них какая? ну чтобы посмотреть есть ли смысл экономить то...


Каму как конечно, разница в цене примерно 50-60у.е , довольно неплохая сумма на мой взгляд.

----------


## Mickelson

ну в принципе то да. сэкономить то можно. но я бы брал так сказать на будущее уже полную версию.

----------


## Mexex

> да, оно исключительно занимается записью как с компьютером так и без...в зависимости от версии. Но если вы записываете только на компьютере лучше взять тогда встроенную карту


Встроенная карта как я понимаю и подешевле будет, не же ли приставка. Но для консолей тогда точно уже никак не подойдет. Думаю лучше внешнее устройство брать.

----------


## Navalnik

В том-то и дело. Встроенная - это если только на компе, вообще консоли не навидите и писать с них не думаете под страхом смерти)) Тогда лучше встроенную, она и правда дешевле. А вот внешнюю легко с собой носить можно, плюс и с компа она умеет тоже писать, равно как и с приставки.

----------


## \LEO\

Как по мне так внешние конечно получше, пользоваться удобнее, а сейчас "встроенные" карты выпускают ещё?

----------


## dastin

выпускаются, есть такая же как и портативная AVerMedia Live Gamer HD, функции теже только ставится в системник)

----------


## \LEO\

Ну наверное плюсом перед внешним аналогом является только цена, карточки вроде как подешевле.

----------


## Deus Ex

Слишком банально мыслите, не в цене тут дело, а в целевом использовании и потребностей, а цена и дизайн тут вообще дело десятое

----------


## dastin

Кстати на выставке показали новую карту AVerMedia ExtremeCap 910 кто что модет сказат ьпро неё? в обзоре написано подойдёт для лекций и конференций

----------


## \LEO\

> Слишком банально мыслите, не в цене тут дело, а в целевом использовании и потребностей, а цена и дизайн тут вообще дело десятое


Ну думаю много для кого цена совсем не "десятое" дело, поэтому например и выпустили модель аналогичную Live Gamer Portable только отсутствует функция "без компа" . зато существенно дешевле.

----------


## Deus Ex

для нищебродов)) AVerMedia ExtremeCap 910 для проведения презентации или лекции и трансляции в сеть для массового просмотра

----------


## Dentem

Работаю менеджером и понадобилось устройство для презентаций, присмотрелся к AVerMedia ExtremeCap 910, как вы думаете, стоит ли брать?

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну если вам прямо сейчас надо, то ее в продаже просто нет, а когда будет не понятно, а с альтернативами как-то не сталкивался. Может и обычное портативное устройство подойдет по захвату видео и трансляции в сеть

----------


## Dentem

Да нет, просто эта AVerMedia как раз отвечает всем требованиям, кстати, а уже известна её заявленная цена?

----------


## Deus Ex

Если честно то не видел пока цены, если найдете, то можете поделиться

----------


## Mickelson

еще даже обзоров нету на нее толком. был же только анонс. так что вопрос о цене пока не уместен как бы

----------


## Deus Ex

Поэтому куда больше интереса вызывает AVerMedia ExtremeCap U3, тем более что уже и в продаже есть

----------


## Dentem

Тем более, что уже и обзоры есть на эту AVerMedia, так что кто хочет может почитать, а потом и приобрести;)

----------


## dastin

> Работаю менеджером и понадобилось устройство для презентаций, присмотрелся к AVerMedia ExtremeCap 910, как вы думаете, стоит ли брать?


Вам ждать его в продаже придётся довольно долго, ибо просто презентовали, но ни на сайте ни в магазина его еще нету

----------


## Dentem

Ну так, может человек присмотрел себе этот AVerMedia на будущее и хочет его взять, как только оно появится?

----------


## dastin

я ничего против не имею, устройство само по себе хорошее и займёт свою нишу на рынке, для различных учреждений

----------


## Dentem

Должно занять, тем более, что продуктов в этой нише не так уж и много!

----------


## dastin

кстати наткнул на еще одно портативное устройство для захвата видео AVerMedia EZRecorder 130...

----------


## Dentem

Интересное устройство, а вот заинтересовал вопрос, а одновременно записывать видео с двух источников оно может?

----------


## Deus Ex

Посмотрел я на фотки этого устройства и походу там нет такой возможности

----------


## Dentem

Вот решил  себе прикупить себе EZRecorder 130 http://avertv.avermedia.com/avertv/r...d=498&device=4 ,  как вам устройство?

----------


## Deus Ex

Так вроде уже обсуждаем, устройство как устройство, каких либо фишек в ней я не увидел

----------


## Dentem

Мне вот другое интересно EZRecorder 130 может записывать видео сразу с двух источников?

----------


## Deus Ex

опять же я выше отвечал уже на этот вопрос и мое мнение что нельзя

----------


## Dentem

Ну было бы достаточно удобно записывать видео сразу с двух устройств, жаль, что эта AVerMedia этого не может!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ничего в этом страшного нет, да и думаю не так часто вам такое даже надо было бы

----------


## Mexex

> Ну было бы достаточно удобно записывать видео сразу с двух устройств, жаль, что эта AVerMedia этого не может!


Ну как вариант можно купить два устройства и засунуть в один корпус или что-то типо того)):D

----------


## Dentem

Не, думаю, что такое врядли возможно, да и притом вы не сможете их нормально синхронизировать!

----------


## \LEO\

Даже не понимаю зачем вам вести запись сразу с двух устройств? Да и будь такая возможность , производители бы обязательно об этом упомянули.

----------


## Dentem

Ну просто были кое какие мысли, ну да ладно, не страшно, что нет возможности вести запись с двух устройств у этой AVerMedia!

----------


## Deus Ex

AVerMedia EzRecorder 130 обзор http://www.reviews.ru/clause/article.asp?id=4049 если кому будет интересно

----------


## Dentem

Хороший обзор на этот аппаратный капчер, особенно понравилось то, что ценник на него почти в 2 раза меньше, чем у аналогов!

----------


## \LEO\

Так судя из обзора редактирование видео делать довольно просто, с помощью пульта управления. Отличное устройство для новичков мне кажется.))

----------


## Deus Ex

Интересно, а что его тогда отличает от геймерской серии капчеровИ

----------


## Dentem

А вот это хороший вопрос, но по правде я не видел геймерских капчеров хороших, поэтому мне сложно сравнить этот AVerMedia!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну даже если сравнивать в узком кругу AVerMedia? Разница только в наличии пульта))

----------


## \LEO\

Так а если почитать обзор и самому сравнить? Или просто не нашли никакой разницы?

----------


## Deus Ex

Я лично не нашел, кроме дизайна и пульта, других отличий нет

----------


## dastin

чтот я чутка не вьезжаю что с чем здесь сравнивают?) Какую с какой приставкой?

----------


## Dentem

Насколько я понял, то сравнивается AVerMedia EzRecorder 130 с AVerMedia ExtremeCap U3

----------


## Deus Ex

Скорее даже AVerMedia EzRecorder 130 с live gamer portable или capture hd 2, а в У3 есть отличие. есть поддержка 60 фпс

----------


## Mexex

Может кто имел дело с EvroMedia Pro Gamer HD, как оно по сравнению с теми же приставками от Avermedia ?

----------


## Navalnik

Я такого в продаже не видел. Но про саму Evromedia слышал, что производитель вроде украинский.... Посмотрим, как оно будет, но пока, если честно, я AVerMedia больше доверяю...

----------


## Mexex

Понятно, не думал что может быть украинским, интересно насколько лучше китайских устройств они делают)

----------


## Dentem

Думаю, что они точно не будут лучше AVerMedia, которая себя уже зарекомендовала как качественная продукция!

----------


## \LEO\

Надо же у хохлов EvroMedia Pro Gamer HD, они наверное теперь ко всему приставку Evro лепить будут))) Как то больше AVerMedia доверяю.

----------


## dastin

а это что такое у меня даже когда загуглил эту штуку браузер повис что у неё по параметрам есть что то особенно чтобы обратить на неё внимание?

----------


## Dentem

По сравнению с AVerMedia у неё не на что обращать внимание, а вот по сравнению с более дешёвыми есть!

----------


## Deus Ex

А кто вообще что использует для захвата видео?

----------


## Garg

По молодости фрапсом пользовался. Но это так, хардкорный вариант. Теперь конечно всё проще делается с этими самыми картами.)

----------


## Dentem

Это не только проще, но ещё удобнее и стоят они не так дорого, так что вы сможете записывать своё видео при помощи этих AVerMedia довольно таки просто!)

----------


## \LEO\

Удобно ещё то, что для разных потребителей есть модели, смотря кто с чего будет запись вести, ну и универсальные устройства конечно имеются.))

----------


## Gamerr

А я вот с компа пишу, запись с консольки пока не актуальная функция, а вообще в перспективе.

----------


## Deus Ex

Если собираетесь приставку покупать, тот тут можно и так.

----------


## NikKlaus

Не понимаю зачем игры записывать. Вот фильмы это другое дело.

----------


## Garg

Фильмы как бы скачать можно, не?
А вот сохранить на память какой-нибудь игровой момент это да, круто. И я так понимаю конечный контент будет весить не сильно много?

----------


## Navalnik

Наверное, тут смотря в каком качестве записывать...В максимальном, думаю, многовато. Но точно не скажу. Что касается игр - если часто играешь, бывает полезно потом со стороны на свою игру глянуть, может ошибки какие увидишь. Я в свое время так еще на 8-ми битке делал, на видик записывал))))

----------


## Deus Ex

Каждому свое, кто-то передачи с телика записывает, а кто-то видосы с игры. Мне вот например нравится канал на ютубе с фейлами игровыми, а без захвата тут никак

----------


## Dentem

Можно конечно программно, но качество записи получается просто убого, а вот например с записью при помощи AVerMedia качество записи получается просто великолепное!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну качество не так уж и убого, другой вопрос что идет уже нагрузка на проц и винт, что не есть хорошо

----------


## \LEO\

Да процессор грузит не слабо , а внешние устройства типа avermedia ezrecorder 130 сами со всем справляются.

----------


## Spoiler

> Да процессор грузит не слабо , а внешние устройства типа avermedia ezrecorder 130 сами со всем справляются.


ах

Да за счёт этого можно стабильно записывать игры  на максимальных настройках,конечно если железо позволяет и ФПС высокий сохраняется.

----------


## Dentem

Вообще-то в интернете куча гайдов, как записывать так, чтобы у вас не очень сильно грузился процессор!

----------


## \LEO\

Ну кроме разгрузки проца, можно ведь ещё и другие устройства подключать , приставки, ноутбук , камеру если конечно разъёмы позволяют.))

----------

